# Great news!



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/same-sex-couples-free-ivf-nhs-234726426.html

Great news for everyone still TTC or planning to in the future


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Anyone know when it is going to come into effect? 

I should feel happy but I almost feel peeved, as it throws up a dilemma for me - wait and try to get nhs treatment or start next month as planned!


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Incywincy, I wouldn't wait. Not sure how long it takes for recommendations to filter through in theory. In practice there is still the dilemma that a lot of PCTs don't have enough funding for IVF and therefore filter people out for the sake of saving money.
If you are planning IUI, I would go ahead with it. Hopefully it will work soon for you. If not, you can then see if you qualify for funded IVF should you need it.

Generally, yes, great news. Especially as lesbian couples have not been mentioned in a lot of PCTs' funding guidelines, which some of them then seemed to used as a get-out-clause when it came to lesbian couples, as a few on here had to experience.


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, my knee jerk reaction was from skimming in my break and seeing something about funding for iui, but that looks a long way off. 

It is good news though. Lesbians (and gay men) who are infertile should be offered exactly the same support as straight people.


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

I would certainly not wait, especially as there are quite long waiting lists for NHS treatment at the moment. I think the one thing that will cause controversy with this decision is that gay people are getting treatment whether they have fertility problems or not ie. the lack of egg or sperm is not exactly a fertility problem  . But there isn't really any way round that as we can't exactly go off and try and get pregnant before hand! But I can understand how some heterosexual couples who have been TTC for years may feel that gay people are not in the same 'league' of infertility  . It's great news for equality but also a tricky one


----------



## victoriarose (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes it is good news isn't it but only if it ever comes into force and that it is applied fairly across the PCT's!  I hope it doesn't take too long, it would be interesting for people to update the site when they are aware of free treatment from their PCT and which PCT it is.  I have friends who are already having free IUI in Manchester and Wales but unfortunately we didn't get this privilege in Nottingham.  Have contacted Nottingham PCT to see if their policy has recently changed though!!


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

As an NHS nurse of 15 years and a big fan of the NHS, I am afraid to say that there still remain huge postcode lotteries in all areas of healthcare. I am now even more appreciative of what is available though since moving to Ireland this year. Suddenly I am in a country where it is not legal for 2 women to have fertility treatment, and I have to pay 50 euros to see the GP!


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

There is some suggestion that the guidelines will actually say that if a gay couple has had 6 attempts at iui/di at a fertility clinic they could then apply for funding for ivf as there is a chance they have a fertility problem hence why the iui/di didn't work...

We shall have to see! The nice guidelines are ignored by so many nhs trusts but at least it will give couples some evidence/support if they use their right to appeal!!


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Pinktink said:


> There is some suggestion that the guidelines will actually say that if a gay couple has had 6 attempts at iui/di at a fertility clinic they could then apply for funding for ivf as there is a chance they have a fertility problem hence why the iui/di didn't work...


Ironically, that's the very reason we were turned down for IVF on the NHS, though this was some time ago - the fact that we had paid for private treatment in the past ruled us out of any NHS funded treatment in the future, according to their criteria.

It's great headline news, but I suspect the smallprint and budget cuts will mean that, in practise, this does not get as widely offered as it would at first seem.


----------



## victoriarose (Feb 18, 2012)

Pinktint your views are very interesting.  Already in the Nottingham their policy states that same sex couples are entitled to one free cycle of IVF after six failed IUI treatments.  However, in other areas some same sex couples get free IUI and IVF - so a huge postcode lottery I think!!  Doesn't seem fair really.


----------

